# thinking of moving to perth



## arris (Oct 22, 2007)

hi is there any one out there who is living in perth , who can give us any tips of where to move to i;e good schooling ,house prices not to expensive, crime rate low and employement high.


----------



## Sunnywa (Dec 2, 2007)

Dear Arris

There are excellent schools in Perth , every suburb has its own Primary School . Government /States schools cost around $50.00 for primary school and about $350.00 for high school. Private schools can vary- Semi Private ie Catholic /Angilcan /Cristian etc about $800.00 to 4500.00 . Standard Private school etc between $10 000.00 - $15000.00 per year depending on the schools.
Housing in Perth is quite expensive the median house price is now about $490 000.00 dollars.Everything is relative, the closer you are to the beaches or river the more you will pay. 

The weather is fantastic year round. Winter is our rainy season temparature ranges at about 18 deg celcuis. Summers are hot and dry the hottest months being Feb and March where temparatures average 40 degrees in those months.
I have been living in Perth for the past 7 and 1/2 years let me know if you need further info.

Regards
SunnyWA


----------



## Akatrin (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah I don't think employment is usually determined by suburb, since the majority of people would drive a bit to get to their work. 
As for crime stats, they can be a little misleading. For example, Mt Lawley is one of the upper-end suburbs, yet it has very high burglary rates - because it is assumed that people living there will have nicer stuff. 

Check out the Australian Bearu of Stats for more suburb-centric info: 2006 census Data : View by Location


----------



## chetchet (Nov 13, 2008)

*Chet*



arris said:


> hi is there any one out there who is living in perth , who can give us any tips of where to move to i;e good schooling ,house prices not to expensive, crime rate low and employement high.


Hello Arris, I'm thinking of moving to Perth. I show your inquiry on moving to Perth. Have you moved?


----------



## Kirt (Nov 25, 2008)

As Arris says tehre are excellent schools in Perth, we have moved to a quiet new suberb called Ellenbrook near the Swan Valley River. It really is beautiful and well designed are with losts of things to see and do for a subrb town. Also very near wineries and the vines golf resort. Good luck in your choice


----------



## Colindp (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi,
I have landed a job with the City of Swan, we expect to move out to Perth towards the end of January, I am looking to settle somewhere in the Swan Valley....Ellenbrook, Herne Hill etc...what are your views on the area, I would prefer a rural/semi rural locale but within easy commute distance to Midland...any advice gratefully received.....




UOTE=Sunnywa;9462]Dear Arris

There are excellent schools in Perth , every suburb has its own Primary School . Government /States schools cost around $50.00 for primary school and about $350.00 for high school. Private schools can vary- Semi Private ie Catholic /Angilcan /Cristian etc about $800.00 to 4500.00 . Standard Private school etc between $10 000.00 - $15000.00 per year depending on the schools.
Housing in Perth is quite expensive the median house price is now about $490 000.00 dollars.Everything is relative, the closer you are to the beaches or river the more you will pay. 

The weather is fantastic year round. Winter is our rainy season temparature ranges at about 18 deg celcuis. Summers are hot and dry the hottest months being Feb and March where temparatures average 40 degrees in those months.
I have been living in Perth for the past 7 and 1/2 years let me know if you need further info.

Regards
SunnyWA[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kirt (Nov 25, 2008)

Colin, Ellenbrook is about 25 mins to Midland, thriugh the Swan Valley road. If you are renting I know it is very competitive out there as people like here are not buying at the moment, besides renting is best for new migrats initially. You should be paying somehwere circa $1500 pm for a 4 bed place, which is about the interest you would pay on a $300,000 loan. House prices have come down recently but not by as much as they have done in the UK. Most houses in Ellenbrook with range £380 - 450k. Herne Hill is also nice ( only driven pass it).
Hope this is helpful


----------



## Colindp (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks Kirt,

That's something like my current journey time to work...We will be renting and a number of agents have said that there is currently a high demand for rental properties. having a dog doesn't help us either. I'm sure we'll find something to suit......eventually!!





Kirt said:


> Colin, Ellenbrook is about 25 mins to Midland, thriugh the Swan Valley road. If you are renting I know it is very competitive out there as people like here are not buying at the moment, besides renting is best for new migrats initially. You should be paying somehwere circa $1500 pm for a 4 bed place, which is about the interest you would pay on a $300,000 loan. House prices have come down recently but not by as much as they have done in the UK. Most houses in Ellenbrook with range £380 - 450k. Herne Hill is also nice ( only driven pass it).
> Hope this is helpful


----------

